# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Recesso dell'unico socio accomandatario

## Mammajey

In una s.a.s l'unico socio accomandatario ha inviato con lettera raccomandata comunicazione di recesso da socio.
Vi chiedo di sapere come debbano procedere i due soci accomandanti rimasti. Deve essere obbligatoriamente nominato un amministratore provvisorio o uno dei soci accomandanti può da subito diventare socio accomandatario?
La nomina dell'amministratore provvisorio richiede l'intervento del notaio?
La società può essere sciolta subito o si devono per forza aspettare i sei mesi per la mancata ricostituzione dei soci accomandatari?

----------


## paolab

ma il recesso da quando avrà decorrenza? direi ceh l'accomandatario rimane nel suo incarico fino a che non si andrà dal notaio per ufficializzare la sua uscita. In quella stessa sede i restanti soci potranno decidere di mettere la società in liquidazione oppure trasformarla ad esempio in srl oppure uno dei due accomandanti potrebbe diventare accomandatario...

----------


## Mammajey

> ma il recesso da quando avrà decorrenza? direi ceh l'accomandatario rimane nel suo incarico fino a che non si andrà dal notaio per ufficializzare la sua uscita. In quella stessa sede i restanti soci potranno decidere di mettere la società in liquidazione oppure trasformarla ad esempio in srl oppure uno dei due accomandanti potrebbe diventare accomandatario...

  Il socio recedente ha già inviato comunicazione con lettera raccomandata agli altri soci della sua volontà di recedere.
Sui testi leggo che essendo il recesso una dichiarazione di volontà unilaterale recetizia, dal momento in cui il recesso viene conosciuto dagli altri soci, il socio receduto non fa più parte della s.a.s..
I soci accomandanti superstiti vorrebbero comunque tenere in vita la s.a.s. ma al momento attraversano un momento di assenza di liquidità (sono senza ricavi da tempo) e sostengono di non avere disponibilità economica per rivolgersi ad un notaio.
Io, analizzando il caso, mi chiedevo se la nomina dell'amministratore provvisorio sia obbligatoria e, se si, quale sia il termine per nominarlo.
Tale nomina richiede comunque l'intervento del notaio oppure no?
Potrei eventualmente comunicare in Camera di Commercio l'inattività della società ed attendere che arrivino per loro tempi migliori per decidere il da farsi?
Al momento non riesco a trovare soluzione a questo caso. Avrei bisogno di suggerimenti su come operare.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La dichiarazione di recesso ha valore recettizio nei confronti dei soci, non dei terzi. Solo con l'iscrizione della variazione presso il Registro delle Imprese, la stessa avrà efficacia nei confronti dei terzi. Per cui, ogni variazione deve transitare da Notaio e i soldi bisogna trovarli. Altrimenti, uno degli accomandanti dovrà ingerirsi nell'amministrazione, acquisendo la qualità e le responsabilità dell'accomandatario, senza che però cambi la situazione presso il Registro delle Imprese. In alternativa, sarebbe possibile la nomina di un amministratore provvisorio chiesta al Tribunale, ma i tempi di rilascio del provvedimento, per esperienza diretta, sono molto lunghi (nel mio caso 18 mesi) assolutamente incompatibili con le scadenze periodiche. Quindi, la soluzione migliore resta quella sopra suggerita di andare dal Notaio e fare le dovute variazioni delle cariche sociali. La condizione di inattività non c'è solo per il fatto che non esiste fatturato. Bisognerebbe parlare di liquidazione della società che è un'altra cosa.

----------


## Mammajey

> La dichiarazione di recesso ha valore recettizio nei confronti dei soci, non dei terzi. Solo con l'iscrizione della variazione presso il Registro delle Imprese, la stessa avrà efficacia nei confronti dei terzi. Per cui, ogni variazione deve transitare da Notaio e i soldi bisogna trovarli. Altrimenti, uno degli accomandanti dovrà ingerirsi nell'amministrazione, acquisendo la qualità e le responsabilità dell'accomandatario, senza che però cambi la situazione presso il Registro delle Imprese. In alternativa, sarebbe possibile la nomina di un amministratore provvisorio chiesta al Tribunale, ma i tempi di rilascio del provvedimento, per esperienza diretta, sono molto lunghi (nel mio caso 18 mesi) assolutamente incompatibili con le scadenze periodiche. Quindi, la soluzione migliore resta quella sopra suggerita di andare dal Notaio e fare le dovute variazioni delle cariche sociali. La condizione di inattività non c'è solo per il fatto che non esiste fatturato. Bisognerebbe parlare di liquidazione della società che è un'altra cosa.

  Si certo, sul fatto che il recesso andasse comunicato al Registro Imprese non avevo dubbio alcuno. Mi chiedevo solo se la nomina dell'Amministratore provvisorio potesse essere comunicata dal Commercialista senza l'intervento del Notaio. Non ero assolutamente a conoscenza del fatto che la nomina dovesse avvenire da parte del Tribunale. In tutti i testi di Diritto Commerciale su cui ho approfondito il caso non ho trovato mai questo particolare e perciò pensavo fosse di libera scelta dei soci superstiti. Può gentilmente indicarmi qualche link dove posso approfondire questa parte del discorso?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Le parlo per esperienza diretta, testi da consultare non le so dire.

----------


## Mammajey

> La dichiarazione di recesso ha valore recettizio nei confronti dei soci, non dei terzi. Solo con l'iscrizione della variazione presso il Registro delle Imprese, la stessa avrà efficacia nei confronti dei terzi. Per cui, ogni variazione deve transitare da Notaio e i soldi bisogna trovarli. Altrimenti, uno degli accomandanti dovrà ingerirsi nell'amministrazione, acquisendo la qualità e le responsabilità dell'accomandatario, senza che però cambi la situazione presso il Registro delle Imprese. In alternativa, sarebbe possibile la nomina di un amministratore provvisorio chiesta al Tribunale, ma i tempi di rilascio del provvedimento, per esperienza diretta, sono molto lunghi (nel mio caso 18 mesi) assolutamente incompatibili con le scadenze periodiche. Quindi, la soluzione migliore resta quella sopra suggerita di andare dal Notaio e fare le dovute variazioni delle cariche sociali. La condizione di inattività non c'è solo per il fatto che non esiste fatturato. Bisognerebbe parlare di liquidazione della società che è un'altra cosa.

  Ho chiesto consulto a diversi Notai ma a nessuno di loro risulta che la nomina dell'Amministratore Provvisorio della S.a.s. debba essere fatta da parte del Tribunale. Più provo ad approfondire, meno la questione mi è chiara!

----------

